# Legal swords?



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Found this pic on another site. Fish look small to me! Why would someone keep small swords like this?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

47 inches Lower Jaw to Fork - they look legal and reasons for keeping the smaller one could include personal preference since it is legal or mortality (e.g gill hooked, gut hooked, etc.) on the catch for those conservationalist.

I bet he ate well that night,

AGF


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't think the sword on the right is even close to being legal..not close. That being said, swords often get gut hooked or gill hooked, and cause themselves lots of stress and damage during the fight. It is not uncommon for the smaller fish to not recover when trying to release them. After having to release a dead tail wrapped #325 blue marlin, I told myself I wouldn't throw back a dead billfish and let it be wasted, that I would risk the penalty to fully appreciate the fish. 

No telling with this guy, he could have been completely clueless and intentionally killed a small sword which is pretty disgraceful....or he could have just made the best of an unfortunate hookset? Hard to tell.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> Found this pic on another site. Fish look small to me! Why would someone keep small swords like this?


Why don't you catch one first and then worry about what other people are keeping.

My guess is gut hooked. Considering the captain in the pic has been around for some time. Could it also be 47", perhaps. My Internet tape measure is broken.

B


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks legal to me, Tom knows what he is doing. Ssteel what was the point of this thread? You should be more worried about the guys heading to Texas to fish buoy gear. Oh yeah, nice fish Tom


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes fish was legal it went 51 fork to lj. You sure are a good Jr game warden. We also got stopped on the way in and fish was measured by a REAL GAME WARDEN. The fish swallowed the hook and died or we wouldn't have kept it. I don't see u catching anything but my pics and posting on here get a life.

Tom


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Helll yeez! Way to get everyone going this morning!! Lol!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Legal Question*

Is it OK to be a Junior Game Warden if the fish was caught out of state?

Mike


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Why don't you catch one first and then worry about what other people are keeping.
> 
> B


Now Brandon, I have to give you my first KA-BOOM! on that one. I am glad to see more folks on here growing a pair and calling out the knuckleheads who want to play Jr game warden or who think they know it all. This site used to be fun to see the reports and pictures but those have drastically reduced due to these people. I personally like to see the reports and pictures and its one of my business (or anyone else's) whats in them becuase we weren't there nor do we know the circumstances.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, the guy in the picture does look a little short. Somebody bent his butt too.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Man really why oh why would you keep Marlins anyway?

He is probably fishing out of a Cat...


Dont mean to highjack this thread but...

How many rod holders should i get on my boat?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Snake;4024082
How many rod holders should i get on my boat?[/QUOTE said:


> I use J hooks and find that i don't need as many rod holders anymore


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what is that turndy roundy thing on the boat in the background ?

Is that to keep the gulls off the top ?


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Anyone have the numbers to the shrimp boat he caught those at? Headed out tomorrow~!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I heard he caught them at the weed line.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> I heard he caught them at the weed line.


You mean the one at 28º44'31.01"N and 95º29'51.66"W? *****, I was just there two weeks ago!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> I heard he caught them at the weed line.


This is correct the weed line was on the SE side of confederate reef will post EXACT COORDINATES WHEN I GET TO THE BOAT.

SWELLS that's the first time I have been called short am 6'3 that's funny.

Tom


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a 15 foot boat can i catch some swords also ? i can make it out 70 miles or so with my 5 gallons of gas is that far enough?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

"Where is this Boomvang and Niacin"?
"Got me a penn squidder, gonna get tight!"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

ElGatoLoco said:


> SWELLS that's the first time I have been called short am 6'3 that's funny.
> 
> Tom


Just kidding bro'. I think I need an offshore ... just can't get my Jones on this surf break and wading the pond. Tare it up!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

mako said:


> "Where is this Boomvang and Niacin"?
> "Got me a penn squidder, gonna get tight!"


LOL!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i just found out who my dad is, we're planning a father/son bonding trip out in the big blue, can anyone help me with some spots? feel free to PM me your really good spots so they don't get potlicked.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

ahha baahhh whatta taaaa seeeewdoraanan????

Man Get' Out'a He'Re!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

been gettin my swords on the SW corner of the liberty ship. no lie!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*This is gonna be fun*

Awww man see what happens when I decide to sleep in!!!!!! Hey for those Jr GAME WARDENS out there, kiss my ARSE!!! Hey Tom nice fish and great job brother.. I have known tom for a long time and I promise you the fish was legal!! I am on most popular boards. What board did you see this on?? Hey Tom and Brandon lets go out in my new boat I heard there is a good cut on the north jetties and the swords are holding close to the drop off!!! Go get tight suckas and quit worrying about what other people are doing!!!

:texasflag:rotfl::cloud::brew::texasflag:rotfl::cloud::brew:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

mako said:


> "Where is this Boomvang and Niacin"?
> "Got me a penn squidder, gonna get tight!"


Dude no way you got the Squidder!!!! 
Those are F****** SICK!!!


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

Catch and be Thankful for those magnificent creatures we call 
Swordfish. The longliners are gearing up, getting their permits and headed out there to knock them down. Just when the fishery is getting good, the greed kicks in and the population will plummet. That really sucks! But that is in the works and will be reality in the very near future!!! Like this season. Just the thought of it kills me.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FinHed said:


> The longliners are gearing up, getting there permits and headed out there to knock them down. Just when the fishery is getting good, the greed kicks in and the population will plummet. That really sucks! But that is in the works and will be reality in the very near future!!! Like this season. Just the thought of it kills me.


I have been afraid of this. Where are you getting this information?

B


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats the downside of posting the pics of all the swords that have been caught and posting the reports. This forum is seen all over the fishing community and word gets out quick. Heck , we even tell them where to catch them and what to use! Hopefully, this is just a rumor and not true, especially for the swordfisherman here.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I've heard rumors of long-liners in the GOM, mostly into tuna it seemed, but nothing specific to swords or actual facts so far ... maybe some of y'all have some proof?


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard that there's a 42 invincible at GYB that already pulled permits to go fish buoy gear for swords here in Texas. Just a rumor that I heard though...


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

RSN said:


> I've heard that there's a 42 invincible at GYB that already pulled permits to go fish buoy gear for swords here in Texas. Just a rumor that I heard though...


There aren't many 42' here, hope it's not the 1 I think it.......


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I may be way off base here, but I thought the reason our swordfishing is so good here in the gulf is because the longliners are not allowed to fish in certain areas? I don't mean that they are excluded from the entire gulf, but something to the effect that they can't be within say 150 miles of shore? I believe this law was passed in the 90's. I may have dreamed this up, but for some reason this sticks in my mind as something I heard a long time ago true or not?

I would think that if long liners could legally long line in our honey holes they would already be here. I mean hell Booby Trap catches more swords in one trip using only 2 rods than those jokers on that stupid swordfishing show on Discovery Channel.

If I have time later I will try to do a search on the internet and see what I can find out.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Had to do a search. This is the first article that I have found that mentions some type of long line ban, but this doesn't sound exactly like what I remember: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2006/10/prweb453980.htm


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Done searching... we're screwed. All I can find is about the ban mentioned in the article above. I guess the good news is that there are protected areas for the swordfish so in general there should be more of them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've seen the 42 Invincible at the GYB you may be referring to. It sure looks out of place to have a beautiful CC like that rigged with hydraulic reels and thousands of yards of what looked like 500lb test long line.

Didn't see any of the other long line equiptment like radio buoys and deck winches. Not sure what to think about that rig...

Clearly looking to put meat in the box, not a sportfishing set up for sure.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I do know that longlining swordfish in the Gulf as soon as next week is NOT a rumor but fact.
A friend of mine bought an 85 ft longline boat from the east coast. He's in Galveston now and almost ready to go. The 42 invincible is also a close friend and he also has longline swordfish permits. I just finished these spools for him today. They are only 10 mile spools but he'll run 5 of them.
So Finhead is spot on, catch em while we can.
Sad but true.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

50 MILES of hooks. Talk about getting tight.  Sad deal. Not only will swordfish suffer, but so will tuna and billfish. 

We do this for fun and because we love it. Makes me sick to think people are going to kill these fish to try and get rich quick.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't blame the men that will fish for them here soon. Sword fishing is the latest "fad" along the Texas coast (maybe elsewhere too I dunno). With all the talk, pictures, video, word of mouth, and even seminars that have been occurring lately the cat is out of the bag about these fish. If you own a boat have you bought sword fishing gear this year? I know I did. I'll be honest. I bought stuff last year too. Before I started learning about sword fishing I would fish for marlin, sailfish etc. Now instead of running in at the end of the day I find myself drifting through the night with lights, squid, lead, braid, and more lights. Just trying to "get tight" like pretty much everyone else out there. 
I'm not saying if any of this is bad or good. Heck who cares it has happened and most of the Texas fleet knows how to swordfish (some better than others obviously). Can you really blame the men that have seen the reports from this year and last year, even if just posted here, and not anywhere else. 
So now we're going to have 15 miles of lines and boats catching these things commercially. That's a lot of video and "get tights". 
Guess we outta "get tight" while we can.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Florida*

Do they longline in Florida or do they just fish buoy gear?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

If it was my friend I would punch him in the face, and then we wouldn't be friends any more...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

chad said:


> If it was my friend I would punch him in the face, and then we wouldn't be friends any more...


X2! This is such a bummer...thats what we get for all the exposure people have given them online.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

*Snip snip*

Just bought me some of these. I hope them Sons'a B****** like losing gear.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Wow that is some funny ****!!!!*



chad said:


> If it was my friend I would punch him in the face, and then we wouldn't be friends any more...


That is somewhat extreme I would definately try to talk them out of it but not sure about the punch in the face.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*This makes me sad!!*



Chase This! said:


> 50 MILES of hooks. Talk about getting tight.  Sad deal. Not only will swordfish suffer, but so will tuna and billfish.
> 
> We do this for fun and because we love it. Makes me sick to think people are going to kill these fish to try and get rich quick.


X2 Bro!!!
It could not have been said better. Thanks for sharing your reports while you could on our great fishery we have today at least. To think I just got my LP spooled up and a sword spool being delivered tomorrow with my tackle from RJ and now this ****. I hopefully will get to fish them a few times before they come in and slaughter the pelagics for money!!!!!!sad_smilessad_smiles


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

FISH TAILS said:


> That is somewhat extreme I would definately try to talk them out of it but not sure about the punch in the face.


Nah! A true friend would understand and become privy. LOL. He's not saying break his jaw, just bust his nose.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

this is the long-lining boat that is targeting swords out of galveston, this picture is from this past weekend at the party-boat docks.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Robert, how many miles of fishable line did that captain say they were fishing? Thanks for the picture!!


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

I forget how long it is, but he has a permit to use 1000 hooks at once. We got the full details while waiting for the boat to fuel up on Thursday. We were told "the government" (not sure if NOAA or what) has already installed cameras on the boat to monitor bycatch, so there's atleast somebody watching, although the info relayed to us will most likely be skewed.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Flags*

The longliner may need 300 swordfish flags to boast about their catch.

Mike


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> this is the long-lining boat that is targeting swords out of galveston, this picture is from this past weekend at the party-boat docks.


Yep, that's little Bills new boat.
As for punching Johnnie Walker in the face I don't think so. It's what he does for a living. I would rather punch my CPA in the face for telling me to pay taxes.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

CHA CHING said:


> Yep, that's little Bills new boat.
> As for punching Johnnie Walker in the face I don't think so. It's what he does for a living. I would rather punch my CPA in the face for telling me to pay taxes.


X2. That kid is a hard working kid. He just bought that boat himself, from what I have been told. They have been working on it a few weeks now getting it ready for Tuna and Sword/fishing. FISH ON!!!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

If someone is hard working they shouldn't have a problem making money anywhere.

That being said.....

I would be interested to see the reports from "little Bills" boat when they come in. True numbers not skewed one way or the other. Then emotions can be based on facts and sifting through the BS wont be necessary.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

What A LOt of you DONT understand is that this is a JOB. I see the comments where you fish because you love to and these other fisherman are trying to get rich quick? What is so quick and easy about being gone for 14 days straight away from your family in unpredictable weather? Its not all sh*ts and giggles as some of you make it out to seem. Maybe if you did your research you would find that 81 other boats do this, and yet for some odd reason you would rather hide behind your computer and bash the guy for making a living just because "you dont like what he does to provide for his family?" he has a wife and kids just like everyone else. He is the one that Stopped fishing and towed that boat in recently. He would give the shirt off his back to anyone and yet he gets bashed "behind his back" for what he does for a living?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

All the attention that has been paid to silly snapper. Watch what these long line boats are about to do to our pelagic fishery.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

For a Yankee boat you have to admit it looks pretty bad arse. 

I'll keep the rest of the negatory tho'ts to myself. 

Hope the crew makes it back to land and the pay-offs are OK.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

What A LOt of you DONT understand is that this is a JOB. I see the comments where you fish because you love to and these other fisherman are trying to get rich quick? What is so quick and easy about being gone for 14 days straight away from your family in unpredictable weather? Its not all sh*ts and giggles as some of you make it out to seem. Maybe if you did your research you would find that 81 other boats do this, and yet for some odd reason you would rather hide behind your computer and bash the guy for making a living just because "you dont like what he does to provide for his family?" he has a wife and kids just like everyone else. He is the one that Stopped fishing and towed that boat in recently. He would give the shirt off his back to anyone and yet he gets bashed "behind his back" for what he does for a living?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I do not think the ocean owes anyone a living, If one group of fishermen can sale thier catch, than all should be able to sale what they do not want. Same limits for everyone and if you want to sale some you can. In Hawaii a tuna or two can cover expenses. Why not give everyone a piece of the pie. I would rather see strick limits for everyone, not just the rec guys, and no commercial sales. There are other ways to make a living without destroying the rec catch, I have seen the swordfishing destroyed once in the gulf so a few could get ritch, once is enough!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well said, wampuscat. 

FishinGrl, I have no clue who you are talking about. So clearly this isn't personal. Please don't take it as such. It's the 50 miles of hooks that bother me.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

FishinGrl said:


> What A LOt of you DONT understand is that this is a JOB. I see the comments where you fish because you love to and these other fisherman are trying to get rich quick? What is so quick and easy about being gone for 14 days straight away from your family in unpredictable weather? Its not all sh*ts and giggles as some of you make it out to seem. Maybe if you did your research you would find that 81 other boats do this, and yet for some odd reason you would rather hide behind your computer and bash the guy for making a living just because "you dont like what he does to provide for his family?" he has a wife and kids just like everyone else. He is the one that Stopped fishing and towed that boat in recently. He would give the shirt off his back to anyone and yet he gets bashed "behind his back" for what he does for a living?


History tells a true story, get off your soap box, they wack & stack & F*%# it up for everybody, from the size they are now till they get little bitty and protected from recreational harvest, tell me how that makes sense?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

A yankee boat?? And by the way Bill was born on the Island. This is getting way off base so I will leave it alone. This is going to move to the jungle. Good luck people!! And yup he makes a living (making money) fishing just like the crab boys and the snapper boys and the tuna boys and the shrimpers and the pogie boats and the crabbers in the bays, and the longliners, and so on and so on!! If anyone wants to get into the fishing business before it goes bust for everyone, let me know I will look around and try to find a boat with the permits for sale, for a fee of course.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

This becomes personal when you sit on a blog and talk **** about my HUSBAND, and for future reference, the name of the boat will not be yellowfin, it will be named after our daughter and the last thing i want is for a boat with my daughters name on it, and my husbands income, to be trash talked and pics posted of? So yes if my family is my soap box so be it! So the law doesnt make sense? In how many different adpects has that come up?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

You talk about taking care of your kid and family, when we were kids all we got were stories about how many swords there use to be in the gulf, would like to see some around for our kids and grandkids. We know now how fast they can be wiped out.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Brett! Way to go!

Rob C


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Thats the downside of posting the pics of all the swords that have been caught and posting the reports. This forum is seen all over the fishing community and word gets out quick. Heck , we even tell them where to catch them and what to use! Hopefully, this is just a rumor and not true, especially for the swordfisherman here.


???


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

Long lining is a very controversial way to make a living so I doubt anyone is bashing your husband in particular. There is a lot of people very upset about the long liners headed this way (including myself) so I doubt this will be the last time all this is brought up. 

Long liners decimated the sword population on the east coast of Florida until they finally banned it. Now they can only fish buoy gear or rod and reel, this is the only reason why their sword population has been able to rebound. Now if history repeats itself the same is about to happen here in Texas.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

Im all for opinions and i dont discriminate... However the pictures and the names and the " if he was my friend i would punch him in the face" is taking it a little too far and personal. Thanks for understanding and please keep the blogging on subject and not taking it personal.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> I do not think the ocean owes anyone a living, If one group of fishermen can sale thier catch, than all should be able to sale what they do not want. Same limits for everyone and if you want to sale some you can. In Hawaii a tuna or two can cover expenses. Why not give everyone a piece of the pie. I would rather see strick limits for everyone, not just the rec guys, and no commercial sales. There are other ways to make a living without destroying the rec catch, I have seen the swordfishing destroyed once in the gulf so a few could get ritch, once is enough!!!!!!


Exactly! It's about to happen again!

Rob C


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Your husbands name isn't Chomps is it???

I blame the discovery channel for all this, They made Long Lining look so glamorous.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

FishinGrl said:


> What A LOt of you DONT understand is that this is a JOB. I see the comments where you fish because you love to and these other fisherman are trying to get rich quick? What is so quick and easy about being gone for 14 days straight away from your family in unpredictable weather? Its not all sh*ts and giggles as some of you make it out to seem. Maybe if you did your research you would find that 81 other boats do this, and yet for some odd reason you would rather hide behind your computer and bash the guy for making a living just because "you dont like what he does to provide for his family?" he has a wife and kids just like everyone else. He is the one that Stopped fishing and towed that boat in recently. He would give the shirt off his back to anyone and yet he gets bashed "behind his back" for what he does for a living?


Ignorance is bliss. Ask any person that lives and resides in a coastal community. They would rather have our rec dollars spent with them instead of those raping machines docked anywhere near them. That isn't fishing. 
I've seen what long lining does to areas of the coast (cameras or not) and I don't want any of it in my backyard. It isn't personal. "little billy" is probably the nicest guy in the world but that don't make him right. 1,000 hooks?! Gimme a break. Those fish are out there for everyone's enjoyment and it sucks that ocean going raping machines are allowed to do this to our fishery and make money doing it. 
"oh but he works hard"...ya so does the drug dealer across town...that don't make him right.
He's gonna have to tow in a lot more boats before he is ever welcome around here. That don't make him right either...the concept and principle is wrong.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

It f*cking sucks...every pelagic species is going to suffer....


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

always has to be a couple of A-holes that ruin it for everyone else for their 5 seconds of glory.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

While i'm sure it is indeed hard work running 10 mile stretches of gear at a time, it doesn't make what they are doing justifiable, simply because the work is hard. They are simply coming to rape the waters for profit and leave when they have devastated the fishery again. Its fairly cut and dry, there is no thought of conservation with long liners.
If you must wipe something out, set the gear to run shallow and get rid of some of those pesky snapper from 20 to 40 miles out, you could load up!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

TKoenig said:


> always has to be a couple of A-holes that ruin it for everyone else for their 5 seconds of glory.


X2 All of this from two LEGAL fish caught hanging on a dock with one person!!?? With some of this logic being spread around here some folks must really hate the farmers then also!!??


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys are looking at this all wrong! Look on the bright side! When Texas gets its own season of that swordfishing show, and they are talking about where they are fishing, you can show your kids that are too young to ride out with you where daddy caught his first sword! They'll probably have good screen shots of their graphs so you can explain why they caught fish where they did. Just think, all those swords you let go to swim another day? You know you've thought about how big they might be getting or if they are spawning. Well now when the tv shows miles of dead fish on a line you might be able to pick one of them out! Especially if you gave him one of those expensive tags for research purposes. "Look little Timmy, daddy stuck that tag in that fish a few months ago)!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

All you guys that plastered all the sword pics here didnt help. Just like when we plastered Floater trips and now its a parking lot on a good day. Just do like me and go play in the mud, there wont be any good fishing out there after these boats take care of business


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Just sharpened my scissors too! This could get ugly for everyone. We all lose. Such a shame for the pelagics.

Is there anyone or any group fighting against long lining in Texas? If so, I would be supportive. I don't understand the Feds, save the snapper but fock everything else?


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

Raping the ocean??? Please...Now who sounds ignorant? The difference is hes not a drug dealer selling drugs to your daughter.. Its legal..Its fishing, buying selling trading that puts food on the table for restaurants, for you to buy at your local fish market.. Or i guess you dont buy any seafood then? If it were raping the ocean.. Would it be legal? Opinions NOT based on fact is ignorant if you ask me. The only thing i really care to get across is if you actually sae the side that i see your opinions would likely change, not cAuse hes a good guy, but because you actually see what is being brought in. My whole reasoning behing writing on this post was not to debate longlining boats, but to take up for my husband while all this personal smack talking was being made that was uncalled for. Thanks!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Ma'am, this website was built by recreational anglers. I don't think you are going to get far pushing a commercial agenda.

Again, I still have no idea who your husband is. But is his computer broke?


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

FishinGrl said:


> Raping the ocean??? Please...Now who sounds ignorant? The difference is hes not a drug dealer selling drugs to your daughter.. Its legal..Its fishing, buying selling trading that puts food on the table for restaurants, for you to buy at your local fish market.. Or i guess you dont buy any seafood then? If it were raping the ocean.. Would it be legal? Opinions NOT based on fact is ignorant if you ask me. The only thing i really care to get across is if you actually sae the side that i see your opinions would likely change, not cAuse hes a good guy, but because you actually see what is being brought in. My whole reasoning behing writing on this post was not to debate longlining boats, but to take up for my husband while all this personal smack talking was being made that was uncalled for. Thanks!


I don't Buy commercially caught seafood anywhere....Haven't for years.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

Lol i know what this site is for.. But just because its for recreational guys doesnt mean he had to be bashed behind his back on a personal level on the internet. I agree though i am not looking for anyone to jump ship with me. I understand some points being made however you have to understNd i wouldnt jump ship either. He knows what is being said however why should he get involved? To debate longlining boats? Im not even trying to do that, or it wasnt the way i intended to. It would be like getting eaten by the wolves coming in here and defending commercial fishing lol as you can see i am only married to one and i am getting eaten alive, difference is i dont really mind


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

wLeeBull said:


> I don't Buy commercially caught seafood anywhere....Haven't for years.


Because someone who can afford to fish can get their own tuna/swordfish, but the other 99% who don't shouldn't be allowed to eat, too good for you?

Unfortunatelly I can't afford to fish past X number of miles, but I sure love me some tuna and swords... last I check there are only certain species of seafood that can be caught in the gulf. I'll be surprised if you didn't go to a restarant and eat something that was "commercially" caught... That would take crawfish, salmon, halibut, crabs, shrimps, list goes on, but I don't need to be full of **** to see bull ****.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> X2 All of this from two LEGAL fish caught hanging on a dock with one person!!?? With some of this logic being spread around here some folks must really hate the farmers then also!!??


Hey, careful now Ken. I know you're kidding buddy but I fished commercial salmon and thought I was tough. I've been farming on and off for 20 years ('on' now) and now I know what tough is.

It's a good comparison, though. Several years ago one of our rancher friends with river frontage leased his land for a gravel pit. I asked him about it and he said he was getting 10K a month for two years. I said fine but what do you tell your kids when they inherit a house surrounded by a hole in the ground? So what if they house is paid for, it ain't what it ought to be.

It's a free country. "Raping the ocean" is extreme language but it does feel a little like legal looting. As usual, the government will probably close the barn door after the horses are out. I wouldn't want to be part of the mistake and I sure won't buy the product or recommend my friends do it.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Ouch!!!!!!*



Chase This! said:


> Ma'am, this website was built by recreational anglers. I don't think you are going to get far pushing a commercial agenda.
> 
> Again, I still have no idea who your husband is. But is his computer broke?


Now Brandon I have give it to you on this one. BOOM!!!!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

FishinGrl said:


> Raping the ocean??? Please...Now who sounds ignorant? The difference is hes not a drug dealer selling drugs to your daughter.. Its legal..Its fishing, buying selling trading that puts food on the table for restaurants, for you to buy at your local fish market.. Or i guess you dont buy any seafood then? If it were raping the ocean.. Would it be legal? Opinions NOT based on fact is ignorant if you ask me. The only thing i really care to get across is if you actually sae the side that i see your opinions would likely change, not cAuse hes a good guy, but because you actually see what is being brought in. My whole reasoning behing writing on this post was not to debate longlining boats, but to take up for my husband while all this personal smack talking was being made that was uncalled for. Thanks!


Isn't your husband and Johnny walker commercial snapper fisherman?


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

FISH TAILS said:


> Now Brandon I have give it to you on this one. BOOM!!!!!!!:spineyes:





Chase This! said:


> Ma'am, this website was built by recreational anglers. I don't think you are going to get far pushing a commercial agenda.
> 
> Again, I still have no idea who your husband is. But is his computer broke?


x3 on this note Rec Fishing is going very well for fishermen/women ijn th GOM these days and we like to keep it that way, the line clippers shall be sharpened!!! :rotfl:

Stay Happy 
HH:texasflag


----------



## rudy justin (Jan 23, 2008)

The gulf is slick calm today! Everybody should get away from the computers and blow off some steam! Fishingrl you are fighting a losing battle, they will never understand! Tell little Bill hello. Kirk


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

While I dont like the idea of the long lining, I do eat fish in Kemah(sometimes swordfish), Shrimp brochete most of the time if they serve it, Oysters on the half shell(with horse radish), boiled shrimp are always a good appetizer, blackened snapper, you get my point. Whether at the grocery store or a restuarant, I love eating seafood. I dont really have a dog in this fight, but Im just saying most everyone here eats bought seafood??? Lady, dont let your husband get on here and "defend himself" nothing good will come of it, just no need for that. And do yourself a favor and let it go. 

Again, I dont THINK I agree, but next time Im at Kroger and if they sell swordfish steaks, I will probably buy some, becuase it way easier and cheaper then trying to catch them my self, and I dont know how. 

We must all co-exist. Shrimpers **** me off all the time but I will eat the **** out of their catch.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> X2 All of this from two LEGAL fish caught hanging on a dock with one person!!??


This might be the appropriate thread, because it might be tough to catch 2 legal fish in the future.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you guys grow up. Little Bill didn't make the rules and the laws. Your government made them. He's just a guy making a living following the rules. He just happens to benefit because he was inn the right place at the right time. If any one of you had the resources to sell your fish and put some money in your pocket you'd do it in a heartbeat. WOW!! I can go fishing and make money too!!
Admit it, your jealous. Little Bill is the guy who just towed the RECREATIONAL center console that lost all power out by the Gardens back in a few months ago.
Little Bill is the kid that ran the Brand X in Galveston when he was I don't know maybe 12 years old.
Its like me saying that I'm mad at you guys because I didn't buy any Apple stock in the 80's and you did. 
Life is all about cycles and unfortunatley it looks like the pelagic cycle just peaked in the Gulf.
Everyone name what you do for a living.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

rudy justin said:


> The gulf is slick calm today! Everybody should get away from the computers and blow off some steam! Fishingrl you are fighting a losing battle,* they will never understand!* Tell little Bill hello. Kirk


 The first time the longliners destroyed swordfishing in the gulf some didn't "understand" thinking the gulf is such a big place what's it gona hurt for a few long line boats to come in, but, after having or beaches trashed, with spent light sticks, and decades without swords in the gulf, actually we do understand this time!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brandon, do you really think he should or have time to post on here so people can personlly attack him? 
I think any one that has an issue with what he does call him and meet him face to face.
Dont hide behind a computer and bash people.
Just my 2 cents.....
Bill


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Dont' cry me a river. I have taken a bunch of **** here for working for an oil company and in the spec trading business. Its a great living and I make NO apologies for it. I dont like the long liners either but it is what it is. Everyone may not agree with it but they are making a living too. As long as they are doing it legally, we don't have much we can do other than get the rules changed. Sitting behind a keyboard *****ing about it wont change a **** thing.


----------



## Ramen (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone share the history for those of us that weren't fishing offshore back then? I wasn't aware that longliners previously fished for swords off Texas.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

CHA CHING said:


> Why don't you guys grow up. Little Bill didn't make the rules and the laws. Your government made them. He's just a guy making a living following the rules. He just happens to benefit because he was inn the right place at the right time. If any one of you had the resources to sell your fish and put some money in your pocket you'd do it in a heartbeat. WOW!! I can go fishing and make money too!!
> Admit it, your jealous. Little Bill is the guy who just towed the RECREATIONAL center console that lost all power out by the Gardens back in a few months ago.
> Little Bill is the kid that ran the Brand X in Galveston when he was I don't know maybe 12 years old.
> Its like me saying that I'm mad at you guys because I didn't buy any Apple stock in the 80's and you did.
> ...


It has taken decades for swords to come back from the last attack, just like when the red fishing was destroyed by gill nets and trotlines in the bay. The redfish are back in the bays but cover it with gillnets and trotlines again and see what happens? Longlines have nothing to do with natural life cycles. Kind of like the rifle to the buffalo.


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

The point for me is this: Whether you fish for fun or to make a living, I don't have a problem with either one, Fish and Live using Sustainable methods. We all share this awesome planet Earth and all need to share in the responsibility of doing what we do in a Sustainable manner, so the cycle of life continues for the next generation. The way we do business is get some of the customers money many times (sustainable), not all of the money one time (Not Sustainable). Everyone go forth and fish, just please respect the blessings of the beautiful place we call the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Ramen said:


> Can someone share the history for those of us that weren't fishing offshore back then? I wasn't aware that longliners previously fished for swords off Texas.


 Rec guys find and start catching swords in the gulf, longline guys hear about it come in rapidly clean em out and no fish for the rec guys for generations. Hope it goes a different route this time. I remember tons of spent light sticks covering the beaches.


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

What are their quotas? Do they have quotas?


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

CHA CHING said:


> Why don't you guys grow up. Little Bill didn't make the rules and the laws. Your government made them. He's just a guy making a living following the rules. He just happens to benefit because he was inn the right place at the right time. *If any one of you had the resources to sell your fish and put some money in your pocket you'd do it in a heartbeat. WOW!! I can go fishing and make money too!!*
> *Admit it, your jealous*. Little Bill is the guy who just towed the RECREATIONAL center console that lost all power out by the Gardens back in a few months ago.
> Little Bill is the kid that ran the Brand X in Galveston when he was I don't know maybe 12 years old.
> Its like me saying that I'm mad at you guys because I didn't buy any Apple stock in the 80's and you did.
> ...


WOW! You really don't understand the heart of true sportsman but maybe this sheds a light on yours?

Hell no I wouldn't sell fish if I could! And I try not to buy any either.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

CHA CHING said:


> Life is all about cycles and unfortunatley it looks like the pelagic cycle just peaked in the Gulf.


I personally, morally, and ethically hope your wrong.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ramen said:


> Can someone share the history for those of us that weren't fishing offshore back then? I wasn't aware that longliners previously fished for swords off Texas.


Yes longliners did fish for swordfish off Texas 15-20+ years back, first hand experience, prior to that I don't know.


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

caldvn said:


> Because someone who can afford to fish can get their own tuna/swordfish, but the other 99% who don't shouldn't be allowed to eat, too good for you?
> 
> Unfortunatelly I can't afford to fish past X number of miles, but I sure love me some tuna and swords... last I check there are only certain species of seafood that can be caught in the gulf. I'll be surprised if you didn't go to a restarant and eat something that was "commercially" caught... That would take crawfish, salmon, halibut, crabs, shrimps, list goes on, but I don't need to be full of **** to see bull ****.


Look Dude,

I don't know who ****** in your Cherrios this morning but chill out.....

I'm not pushing my choices on anyone else. I'm just saying I don't support it. It's my deal, not yours. Why do you give a flying f$%# what I eat? I made a decision years ago after fishing behind some shrimp boats.

I do eat crawfish..... I do not order seafood out and I don't purchase at the Grocey Store. Period. I have more Tuna and Snapper in my freezer to sink a battleship so I'm good.....


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

how many longliners are there here?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If anyone has a point, our little opinions don't count for much. The only way to fix the problem is to force NMFS to change the rules in the Federal Register and I don't see that happening yet - the enviros have been trying to ban them for years (bluefin tuna, by-catch). I think the only concession was to limit the number of set hooks per day and require weaker hooks.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20110401_weakhook.html

By the way, nobody ever "banned" swordfishing anywhere off the US except there are some small closure areas. the population simply crashed, and a bunch of journalists and cooks shamed people into not eating the stuff anymore.

Recreational swordfishing has become very popular in the Atlantic and Gulf, as they have been "discovered" even though they were always there. It's not like a bunch of commercial fishermen found this 2Cool forum and all the sudden decided to man-up their boats. They've been out there the whole time.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

wLeeBull said:


> Look Dude,
> 
> I don't know who ****** in your Cherrios this morning but chill out.....
> 
> ...


My point, great you get to catch fish and eat them. I don't have the "luxury" to do the same for some species of fish, so my option is to get it commercially.

You disagree, but "most" everyone here still purchase something seafood related "commercially" and to be against it is hypocritical. My concession is that the resource should be managed both recreationally and commercially, however we've all seen how well they're doing that with snappers...



Swells said:


> Recreational swordfishing has become very popular in the Atlantic and Gulf, as they have been "discovered" even though they were always there. It's not like a bunch of commercial fishermen found this 2Cool forum and all the sudden decided to man-up their boats. They've been out there the whole time.


I have been out of the loop in long lining, but as you said, they've been doing it for years. A spike in recreationally sword fishing, and all of a sudden sword fish will be wiped out.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

caldvn said:


> My point, great you get to catch fish and eat them. I don't have the "luxury" to do the same for some species of fish, so my option is to get it commercially.
> 
> You disagree, but "most" everyone here still purchase something seafood related "commercially" and to be against it is hypocritical. My concession is that the resource should be managed both recreationally and commercially, however we've all seen how well they're doing that with snappers...
> 
> I have been out of the loop in long lining, but as you said, they've been doing it for years. A spike in recreationally sword fishing, and all of a sudden sword fish will be wiped out.


So just because you can't make friends and hop on a buddies boat every once
in awhile makes it right for you to go to the store and buy it? Lemme guess you would buy weed and meth if it was sold in stores because you couldn't afford to make it yourself or just didn't want to. Just because it is sold doesn't mean it is right. No I don't buy fish at the supermarket. The last thing I'm going to do is support more raping of everyone's resource. I think more people will boycott commercially caught fish in the future. Especially when morons get on here and try to stand up for the commercial sector and make a fool of themselves while doing it. Just because it's legal don't make it right. What are you going to do if they legalize weed over here? Go get bombed because the gubbermint says its ok to do so? 
Long lining will become a lost industry in this country. You'll eventually be over regulated and shut down much like the paper companies were. And no, I don't have to experience being a longliner in an effort to sympathize with you. I've seen what gets drug over the side of those vessels and I know how it's returned to the sea if its by catch (DEAD). If its undersized it usually is DEAD. If its the wrong species it's DEAD. If its birds, turtles, or anything else that could have gotten tangled in that rape rope it's DEAD. 
As I recreational fisherman that loves to fish the waters that my fathers before me fished I will give money, time, and effort to see that the long lining industry gets exactly what it deserves. And thats DEAD. You're for it. I'm against it. I'm right and you're wrong. You're going to be shut down and I sure hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

interesting...
http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/03/14/confron_880268/


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree that if the YFT and swords drop way off again, it would be from both commercial and recreational pressure. The way the NMFS works, they wait until it is too late and then regulate the pooh out of it. 

Somebody asked about the number of pelagic long-liners and I guess he meant "in the Gulf" because most work the Pacific. Like most of us I'm pretty clueless - a dozen or so including them Florida boats? Some look like regular snapper boats but might have a big ole reel on board. 

Some suspect that with the Hawaii and California fish rules, which include marine protection areas, they're moving through the Panama Canal to the Gulf & Atlantic. I know some did prior to the New England catch share system was put in place, mostly trawlers. If we get more long-liners from the West Coast, that can't be a good thing.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> So just because you can't make friends and hop on a buddies boat every once in awhile makes it right for you to go to the store and buy it?


Sorry, I can't financially do what you guys do on a monthly basis, doesn't mean you have more of a right to fish then anyone else in the rest of the USA. It's a "shared" resource. I have no intention of "making" friends for the only purpose of using them for a ride. 


Empty Pockets CC said:


> Lemme guess you would buy weed and meth if it was sold in stores because you couldn't afford to make it yourself or just didn't want to. Just because it is sold doesn't mean it is right. No I don't buy fish at the supermarket. The last thing I'm going to do is support more raping of everyone's resource. I think more people will boycott commercially caught fish in the future. Especially when morons get on here and try to stand up for the commercial sector and make a fool of themselves while doing it. Just because it's legal don't make it right. What are you going to do if they legalize weed over here? Go get bombed because the gubbermint says its ok to do so?


We went from seafood, to fish, to meth... let's selectively change what my original discussion was in regards to commercial seafood. You may not purchase "fish", but there are other commercially caught seafood that I'll be surprised you don't eat, but if you don't, more power to you. Sorry if you like doing drugs, have at it, sounds like a personal issue.


Empty Pockets CC said:


> Long lining will become a lost industry in this country. You'll eventually be over regulated and shut down much like the paper companies were. And no, I don't have to experience being a longliner in an effort to sympathize with you. I've seen what gets drug over the side of those vessels and I know how it's returned to the sea if its by catch (DEAD). If its undersized it usually is DEAD. If its the wrong species it's DEAD. If its birds, turtles, or anything else that could have gotten tangled in that rape rope it's DEAD. As I recreational fisherman that loves to fish the waters that my fathers before me fished I will give money, time, and effort to see that the long lining industry gets exactly what it deserves. And thats DEAD. You're for it. I'm against it. I'm right and you're wrong. You're going to be shut down and I sure hope it's sooner rather than later.


There are certain aspects of long lining and recreational fishing I disagree with. If you have the time, resources and money to end long lining, have at it. While you're at it, try to change the snapper regulations. I'm being force to catch "state water" 30+" snappers...


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Swells said:


> I agree that if the YFT and swords drop way off again, it would be from both commercial and recreational pressure. The way the NMFS works, they wait until it is too late and then regulate the pooh out of it.
> 
> Somebody asked about the number of pelagic long-liners and I guess he meant "in the Gulf" because most work the Pacific. Like most of us I'm pretty clueless - a dozen or so including them Florida boats? Some look like regular snapper boats but might have a big ole reel on board.
> 
> Some suspect that with the Hawaii and California fish rules, which include marine protection areas, they're moving through the Panama Canal to the Gulf & Atlantic. I know some did prior to the New England catch share system was put in place, mostly trawlers. If we get more long-liners from the West Coast, that can't be a good thing.


Swells, the article you posted earlier says there's about 50 boats in the Gulf fishing for tuna and swordfish. The nice young lady defending her husband said there are 81 other boats doing this.

Who knows.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Empty Pockets, what is wrong with you? Dont compare buying drugs if they were legal (and I would) to getting a nice blackened mahi steak at a 5 star resteraunt. Better off for you to just stay out of this argument. Some people cant afford to go offshore, or dont have freinds, or maybe just dont want to do it, doesnt mean they are not allowed to eat seafood??????????????????????????????????lol. Fish has been sold since before christ, literally. Maybe we should all be vegetarians, but what about commercial vegetables? heck with it, Im not eating anymore.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally don't think anyone has a problem with the actual man doing the fishing. I think it's what's he's doing that bothers folks. 

As far as I'm concerned at least, the pope could be out there running the boat, and I wouldn't hate the pope, but rather the long lining he's doing.

One other point... If they had to catch them on rod and reel like the bluefin fellas do, I don't think there would be as much of a stink either. At least the by catch would be almost non existent.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I think that small sword would fit in my fishbox. Who's got sword coordinates to share?


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> I think that small sword would fit in my fishbox. Who's got sword coordinates to share?


take lots of beer i hear them swordfish love some of that dark craft beer, no need for coordinates


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

SSN said:


> take lots of beer i hear them swordfish love some of that dark craft beer, no need for coordinates


Excellent. Might take my buddies bay boat and hit the floaters too.
Get tight suckas!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

SSN said:


> take lots of beer i hear them swordfish love some of that dark craft beer, no need for coordinates


24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case, coincidence? I think not.

;-)

I'm tired of all these pesky swordfish, I'm gonna strap one of these on the back of the Black Pearl II.

hahahahaha


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

jgale said:


> I personally don't think anyone has a problem with the actual man doing the fishing. I think it's what's he's doing that bothers folks.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned at least, the pope could be out there running the boat, and I wouldn't hate the pope, but rather the long lining he's doing.
> 
> One other point... If they had to catch them on rod and reel like the bluefin fellas do, I don't think there would be as much of a stink either. At least the by catch would be almost non existent.


Well said kind sir.

These rigs be hangin high from us senor ;-)


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

fishtruck said:


> 24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case, coincidence? I think not.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...


If you go that route CHA-CHING can hook you up with the spools and defend you here on 2cool


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

We all know some of the long lines are gonna get "Tampered" with, so my question is how long can these guys keep operating if their lines are getting "Tampered" with regularly? They cant keep a close eye on 50 miles of line and I am going on a limb here by saying they wont be a welcomed sight to many Texas Sportfisherman heading out!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

What kinda "man" damages or destroys another man's private business property to protest government regs? 

In my world, we refer to that kinda guy as the "Deceased" or the "Missing." 

Isn't messing with a guy's private business property the kinda low rent chit that people like those animal activists pull? Economic terrorists, isn't that what some call them?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

X2 on that!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> If you go that route CHA-CHING can hook you up with the spools and defend you here on 2cool


At 1850.00 each I can hook up anyone with 15.5 diameter x 12" spools.
Just let me know. Heck I can even make some custom LP Spools.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ernest said:


> What kinda "man" damages or destroys another man's private business property to protest government regs?
> 
> In my world, we refer to that kinda guy as the "Deceased" or the "Missing."
> 
> Isn't messing with a guy's private business property the kinda low rent chit that people like those animal activists pull? Economic terrorists, isn't that what some call them?


Liberals do it all the time the same people who complain about libs just need to look in the mirror. What people do as a luxury while someone else does it as livelihood. The people that can afford it say find another job. Feel free to offer those long liners a job.

I hope no one gets caught tampering because I know some vessels are armed. And when they meet their maker I want to see how it can be justified.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty sure there is no maritime law that gives a commercial guy the right to take the law into his own hands and take the life of someone else. 

I think all they can do is call the authorities. 

Unless they want to be spending a little more than 14 days away from the family (prolly closer to 14 years).


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Ernest said:


> What kinda "man" damages or destroys another man's private business property to protest government regs?
> 
> In my world, we refer to that kinda guy as the "Deceased" or the "Missing."
> 
> Isn't messing with a guy's private business property the kinda low rent chit that people like those animal activists pull? Economic terrorists, isn't that what some call them?


2x on your last comment. Don't mess with a mans abilities to support his family. You might find yourself in jail.

That is the same as not liking the offshore drilling so someone damages the rig or tools (I am all for drilling)

Is there a real difference in longlines, trot lines, limb lines or jug lines?
As long as we follow the law.....

I know there are by-catch issues, Are by catches any different than auto accidents and speed limits? It is legal to drive 70 mph, there are far fewer mva fatalities at 45 mph and zero mva fatalities at ZERO mph. Should we stop all auto travel?

For the record, I am not for longline fishing and believe that many of the commercial regs are the reason for a good part of our current issues.

I would like to see rec limits for off shore increased or changed. How does 20 red snapper per boat sound? 1 to 4 people, boat limit is 20? AJ's at 5 per boat?

Commercial and charters have different limits. They are currently taxed on their revenue, permits, fuel ect.. and therefor pay for the increased use of recourses.

*If you talk about an issue or problem and don't suggest a solution, you are just bithcing.*

None of us have to eat fish. From a conservation point, it would be good if the state / government made it a "catch and release" only on stressed species for a year or 5 at a time. They can't do that to the commercial people because of jobs, taxes and bad press. Their only alternative is to squeeze the rec fishermen to conserve the resources.

My point is, that as long as we as sportsmen and businessmen are following the laws laid out by our elected and appointed officials, we should not cast stones at the ones following the rules. We either work to change the rules or keep on Bithcing about them.

Olen


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Pretty sure there is no maritime law that gives a commercial guy the right to take the law into his own hands and take the life of someone else.
> 
> I think all they can do is call the authorities.
> 
> Unless they want to be spending a little more than 14 days away from the family (prolly closer to 14 years).


I don't need to justify doing someone wrong, that's for you and god if you believe in one.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Understand that I am not threatening to do anything but I know this stuff goes on because different folks have different feelings about the things that are "ok" or "legal" by governmental standards I was just thinking about how much it cost to rig for offshore fishing, line,hooks,swivels (barrel and snap),split rings, solid rings,crimps,bait,and the heavier the gear is ,the more it cost. It seems like a guy would take a beating if a mile or 2 of gear gets cut off the line and all that gear is gone. My personal opinion on this is that Long Liners Suck! They have no remorse for what bites the bait and its never only the fish being targeted. The by catch is relentless! Look at what has gone on in Alaska with the Halibut industry. The longliners beat the resource to death to where charters are only allowed 1 halibut per person and they cant sell a charter because with the increased fuel costs the charters go up and if a client can only catch one fish it makes the charter price much harder to swallow. We would go out and if the longliners had been out recently it takes a long time for the resource to replenish, you could fish all day and maybe catch one halibut. Then the war starts between sportfisherman vs the charters, the sportfisherman and the charters vs the commercial boys and I can tell you that it takes **** near destruction to the resource before anyone gives a chit about the sportfisherman or the charter business, then they put the choke collar on the commercial boys and everybody has to ride it out. Its a long road and it gets really bumpy!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Caldvn, 

Please don't misunderstand my remarks. While those that would mess with another's business property are the lowest sort of scum in my book, I would urge the regulators to ban or prohibit a whole variety of commercial fishing endeavors. These resources should properly be managed to maximize the economic impact, and that means allocating virtually all of the fishery to rec. anglers. 

In that regard, I don't give a rat's arse if that means you can't buy swordfish or tuna at Red Lobster. I also don't give a rat's asre if that means the people that support rec anglers prosper and those involved in comm fishing end up on welfare and have to whore out their grandmothers, wives and children to pay their bills.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

caldvn said:


> I don't need to justify doing someone wrong, that's for you and god if you believe in one.


LOTS of internet tough guys sitting behind their computers today...pfft


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Caldvn,
> 
> Please don't misunderstand my remarks. While those that would mess with another's business property are the lowest sort of scum in my book, I would urge the regulators to ban or prohibit a whole variety of commercial fishing endeavors. These resources should properly be managed to maximize the economic impact, and that means allocating virtually all of the fishery to rec. anglers.
> 
> In that regard, I don't give a rat's arse if that means you can't buy swordfish or tuna at Red Lobster. I also don't give a rat's asre if that means the people that support rec anglers prosper and those involved in comm fishing end up on welfare and have to whore out their grandmothers, wives and children to pay their bills.


Understood and agree with most of what you say. On the other hand I see a group of people that appear to be concerned with "their" fish and not "our" fish.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Here ya go...Since the longliners want to stick together...Can we expect this kind of treatment of our Gulf system as well? Just curious...


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

mako said:


> LOTS of internet tough guys sitting behind their computers today...pfft


Don't need to be tough about defending anyone's property. The same can be said if someone came and decided to vandalize someone's home or business. I may disagree with people's views but I can respect someone's property. And I dont need to be a tough guy just a respectful one. If we're pass a civil discussion and on to threats well imma go work on my boat and wait next week and hope the weather gets better. Cause this weekends weather looks like ****.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Here ya go...Since the longliners want to stick together...Can we expect this kind of treatment of our Gulf system as well? Just curious...


Just like bad recreational fisherman you got bad commercial fisherman. They need to be hanged. (not literally)

Saw the same video last year. Was disgusted.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Here ya go...Since the longliners want to stick together...Can we expect this kind of treatment of our Gulf system as well? Just curious...


That's really jacked up. I heard that was filmed at the hilltops yesterday!


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

this has been going on guys, its not like it all started last week. there have been longliners for years. yeah it sucks, and yeah i hope it stops, but the thing you have to realize is that these guys aren't going to put out fifty miles of line where there is lots of traffic (fairways, highly targeted rec spots, etc.), because they know they will get chopped up and hung in wheels, it doesn't make sense economically. From camels head to colt 45 is about 50 miles, from colt to 300 fathom is about 45 miles, from 300 fathom to hilltops is about 50 miles, and from hilltops to high spot is about 35 miles, with numerous other spots in between all of those. With rec boats going out of ports that stretch the texas coast they arent going to stretch lines in that close because they will without a doubt get snagged, especially once summer rolls around and more guys start trolling and not just traveling in straight lines, and if they do drop 25-50 miles of line in any of our highly targeted spots they wont for long because they will start throwing money down the drain because of all the tackle they will lose, there is just too much traffic for that to be practical longlining conditions. like i said, there have been longliners for years and they fish in the middle of the gulf. A big problem with it is that what they catch a lot of is whites and blues, which don't mean a whole lot to them. i just hope more don't show up, but i really don't think it's as bad as it's all of a sudden blown up to be.


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ernest said:


> What kinda "man" damages or destroys another man's private business property to protest government regs?
> 
> In my world, we refer to that kinda guy as the "Deceased" or the "Missing."
> 
> Isn't messing with a guy's private business property the kinda low rent chit that people like those animal activists pull? Economic terrorists, isn't that what some call them?


I think you're missing the point most people are making.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Here ya go...Since the longliners want to stick together...Can we expect this kind of treatment of our Gulf system as well? Just curious...


That is just awful for them to kill all of those small swords!!


----------



## Starkman (Jan 17, 2010)

Instead of all the trash talking, does anyone know where or who we can all ban together to write a petition to? Now is the time to be constructive, when all else fails.......Just thought someone might have the insight on someone with the proper authority who we can solicit to stop long lining in the gulf?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

> ... the thing you have to realize is that these guys aren't going to put out fifty miles of line where there is lots of traffic (fairways, highly targeted rec spots, etc.), because they know they will get chopped up and hung in wheels ...


I don't know much about pelagic long-lining but I lived in Florida next to A.P. Bell Company and I knew a bunch of the boats and their captains. My Dad also had a grouper boat with a ground wire long-line and I managed the boat while trying to sell her - some hippies messed her all up. I can tell you as a matter of fact that you're more full of it than about anyone on this forum.

First of all, ain't no 50 miles about it - these guys get about 1,000 hooks and that's about 8 to 12 miles. Second, for tuna and swords the line is WAY deep and you'll never drive over it and get fouled unless you run over the end buoy. The biggest reel I saw was 20 miles and they don't like to use the backing on the reel.

Second, there aren't no "fairways" at sea which in the Gulf can be 100 miles offshore - we're talking the edge of the Continental Shelf here where it drops off from 500 foot to over 1,000. That's where they fish. No telling where those ships go out there. The fairway is about 20 miles off a port if you look at the NOAA marine charts.

Third, the long-line fishermen could give a fark about us recreational fishermen having nervous conniptions about what you think about their operations. Dude, they fish for swords and tuna overnight at the thermocline which is about 300 feet deep and it could be 100 or 600 or way deep. If you cut an orange ball off their dropper line you might cause them to catch MORE fish, and plus you have committed a crime if they catch you doing that.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*wow Gentlemen*

Good God guys, I Cannot Believe this Pizzzzing contest. How Many actually posting up have caught a Sword? The Long Liners are NOT gonna go in our area's. Think about it....Would you? Prop cuts, Illegal tamperings, ect..... Go Get a Sword and quit worrying bout these guys trying to make a living. I DO NOT LIKE LONGLINERS either... BUT......we gotta deal with them


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

Swells said:


> Second, there aren't no "fairways" at sea which in the Gulf can be 100 miles offshore - we're talking the edge of the Continental Shelf here where it drops off from 500 foot to over 1,000. That's where they fish. No telling where those ships go out there. The fairway is about 20 miles off a port if you look at the NOAA marine charts.
> 
> .


swells quit trying to sound like you know everything.. the safety fairway goes right over the hilltops, i guess you wouldnt know that because you dont even make it out there. me and lutz almost got ran over 2 weeks ago when drifting across the "safety fairway" and this last weekend the tankers were all over the sword grounds out east in the "safety fairway"

-Scotty


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Game On said:


> fifty miles of line where there is lots of traffic (fairways, highly targeted rec spots, etc.), because they know they will get chopped up and hung in wheels


True that and seen the L-liners many times here and in Venice for years. If some locals want to gear up on some fancy CCs then by God they will suffer the same mean Western Gulf weather, spend significant fuel dollars getting to the grounds, and have very few days to fish. Pretty dumb business plan in my opinion but everyone is entitled to to loose their ***.

Carry on,

AGF


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Good God guys, I Cannot Believe this Pizzzzing contest. How Many actually posting up have caught a Sword? *The Long Liners are NOT gonna go in our area's.* Think about it....Would you? Prop cuts, Illegal tamperings, ect..... Go Get a Sword and quit worrying bout these guys trying to make a living. I DO NOT LIKE LONGLINERS either... BUT......we gotta deal with them


I know longliners that fish the Hilltop areas, just wondering which of our areas they will not fish?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

all i know is that guys gonna have some brass nadz if he plans on setting anywhere on the hilltops... all of the daytimers are gonna snag the **** out of the mainline, and whos line u think is gonna get cut to free the tangle?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

SSN said:


> swells quit trying to sound like you know everything.. the safety fairway goes right over the hilltops, i guess you wouldnt know that because you dont even make it out there. me and lutz almost got ran over 2 weeks ago when drifting across the "safety fairway" and this last weekend the tankers were all over the sword grounds out east in the "safety fairway"
> 
> -Scotty


All true Scotty, been there done that!

Rob C


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

*You crack me up*



Swells said:


> I don't know much about pelagic long-lining but I lived in Florida next to A.P. Bell Company and I knew a bunch of the boats and their captains. My Dad also had a grouper boat with a ground wire long-line and I managed the boat while trying to sell her - some hippies messed her all up. I can tell you as a matter of fact that you're more full of it than about anyone on this forum.
> 
> First of all, ain't no 50 miles about it - these guys get about 1,000 hooks and that's about 8 to 12 miles. Second, for tuna and swords the line is WAY deep and you'll never drive over it and get fouled unless you run over the end buoy. The biggest reel I saw was 20 miles and they don't like to use the backing on the reel.
> 
> ...


I am full of it?? Hahaha. Ok bro, you got me I know nothing!!! I can guarantee you that I have way way more experience than you do at running a boat and fishing period in the last 10 years. You always talk chit swells and I have never even seen you post a report. Fairways go 20 miles out of PA? Get on a boat and look at a chart. A very popular spot out of port a happens to be at the end of the fairway 53 miles out. But hey I'm full of it and the charts are wrong, thank goodness you pointed that out to us, I'll call garmin and let them know they are wrong
I wasnt even talking chit just trying to let people know its not as bad as they think. You helped out on your dads boat way back in the day? Great for you, but times have changed senior. Quit talkin chit to people and start fishing rather than play tough guy behind a computer. I hope to one day know as much as you do!

Get tight swells


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

caldvn said:


> My point, great you get to catch fish and eat them. I don't have the "luxury" to do the same for some species of fish, so my option is to get it commercially.
> 
> You disagree, but "most" everyone here still purchase something seafood related "commercially" and to be against it is hypocritical. My concession is that the resource should be managed both recreationally and commercially, however we've all seen how well they're doing that with snappers...


Caldvn,

I'm sorry you cannot get out fishing like you would like to ....It is ridiculously expensive.... If more people had access to the outdoors the world would be a better place.

What you call a "Luxury" I call a passion and a lifestyle. I don't hunt and fish for a paycheck, I hunt and fish because it's my passion and in my blood. recreational sportsmen aren't fishing for material reasons (Obviously). We lose thousands upon thousands per year just for the experience. Due to this fact, outdoorsmen are the true conservationist. I will pass it down to my kids like my father passed it to me. We don't judge a trip based on numbers and quotas. Hell, some of the best trips I have been on with buddies have been downright awful bites and conditions.

On the other hand, the commercial fleet is the opposite. Just because someone is doing it to feed their family doesn't make it right. The paycheck is driving them (and a not very good one at that). Unfortunatly the more dead fish the better. It's not their fault on a personal level. Let's face it, they are trying to make a profit.....Period.....But that search for profits leave a lot of by catch and dead fish.... This is our dilemma.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

By the way, are those swords in that first photo legal?


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

StarlinMarlin said:


> By the way, are those swords in that first photo legal?[/
> 
> What swords?
> 
> ...


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

RSN said:


> You should be more worried about the guys heading to Texas to fish buoy gear. Oh yeah, nice fish Tom


Too late they are already hear!

There are a couple of 36 contenders hanging in slips at the GYB with large spools of weed-eater line and funny looking javelins with large blaze orange grips on then right now!


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

I think this sum's up this thread!!! 

I'm 100% against long lining for swords off of Texas. I still think this fishery hasnt hit its peak yet. Like Brett has said the average fish size has gone up over the years. it will be a real shame to see the all that progress go right down the crapper. A good person to contact on more info would be Dr. Rooker at Texas A&M Galveston world renownd for his studies on pelagic fish mainly tuna and blue marlin, but Im sure he has some good stuff on swords. I dont know what organizations such as CCA and Billfish Foundation could do to help but it wouldnt hurt to contact them. 

Second Scotty is completely right out east on the sword grounds we had a ship go every couple hours or less only a few miles away from where we were dropping.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*This is getting retarded*

_*Who would ever cut another someone else's line??? :rotfl:
*_
Not Gonna sit here and b***h about it so here is my view, Long lining sucks!!!!!! They should have to catch it by rod and reel..... I understand there has always been long liners in the gulf, it's just now there is gonna be more.. All this was started because my buddy did the right thing and kept a legal sword that was hooked deep!!!!!!!!!!!! For you people talking CHIT about Someones catch I have only one ? where are your pics?? Once again Tom great job way to stay tight!!!!!!!!!!! _*

Go get tight suckas and quit trying to be internet ninja's :work:*_


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

wLeeBull said:


> Caldvn,
> 
> I'm sorry you cannot get out fishing like you would like to ....It is ridiculously expensive.... If more people had access to the outdoors the world would be a better place.


Some people have different ways of enjoying their lives, I fish 40-60 miles (weather permitted) on a weekly basis, otherwise it's near shore/bay, part of an agreement with the wife. Could just as easily save the money I spend weekly to go pelagic. I would rather fish weekly. If you can fish whenever wherever you want, more power to you. Someone's gotta post pictures when everyone else is working. 



wLeeBull said:


> What you call a "Luxury" I call a passion and a lifestyle. I don't hunt and fish for a paycheck, I hunt and fish because it's my passion and in my blood. recreational sportsmen aren't fishing for material reasons (Obviously). We lose thousands upon thousands per year just for the experience. Due to this fact, outdoorsmen are the true conservationist. I will pass it down to my kids like my father passed it to me. We don't judge a trip based on numbers and quotas. Hell, some of the best trips I have been on with buddies have been downright awful bites and conditions.


It's up to you what you want to call it, the reality is only a small percentage can do it. What percentage of recreational fisherman hit the Texas gulf waters for swordfish? How much of impact are commercial fisherman having on swordfish? From prior of experience, we didn't target swordfish year round, only specific parts fo the month, the majority of time was tuna.



wLeeBull said:


> On the other hand, the commercial fleet is the opposite. Just because someone is doing it to feed their family doesn't make it right. The paycheck is driving them (and a not very good one at that). Unfortunatly the more dead fish the better. It's not their fault on a personal level. Let's face it, they are trying to make a profit.....Period.....But that search for profits leave a lot of by catch and dead fish.... This is our dilemma.


Unfortunatelly bycatch occur, however no where near what the previous poster showed in youtube video. Fortunatelly we're in the US and there are lot of commercial fisherman who have better common sense then third world countries that still use gillnets.

I won't say that Federal guys know what they're doing, but I know it's a lot better then what I've seen in other country. If feds saw, and they do monitor long liners, what was happening per youtube, I'll be surprised if long lining that method would continue. If the impact of long lining was that devastating, they would have shut it down long time ago, however that hasn't been the case for how many decades?

There are a lot of things that are going on for pure profit that are questionable, getting into that debate doesn't really prove anything. What I see at the moment is a "kneejerk" reaction to someone's "passion."


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Get Tight MFers! The wind will lay at the end of may!!


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

ssteel069 said:


> Get Tight MFers! The wind will lay at the end of may!!


Down by the bay?


----------

